

Blogging begins turnaround for homeless woman - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/09/11/homeless.blogger/index.html

======
onreact-com
Inspiring story. It won't work for all homeless though. Giving homeless people
a voice, via Web access is a good idea though.

